# AcroPower from TLF



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,
This is my first ever post on this forum and hence please kindly excuse me for any error on my part. First and foremost I would like to thank the forum for doing an excellent job in connecting the local GTA aquarium (fresh/reef) community. 

Before I begin I would like to give you a brief intro about my system. I have a mixed reef 150G system with a refugium in the sump. My nutrient export is being done by using chaeto morpha, mangrove pods and 3 reactors one each for GFO, Carbon and Bio pellet reactor.

My parameters are:
CA: 440ppm (Salifert)
Alk: 8 dKH (Hanna Checker)
Mg: 1440 ppm (Salifert)
PO4: 0.00 (as per Hanna Checker)
NO3: 0.00 (Salifert)
Salinity: 1.026 (Vertex refractometer)
Temp: 81 F

Lights: 3 Ecotech Radion Pro running on Schwing's schedule.

I would like to get some input from the fellow members here about TLF product AcroPower. I have heard it encourages Polyp Extension particularly in SPS corals. After couple of years of reefing I am taking a big leap into keeping SPS Corals. I have frags of millepora, poccilopora, monti stellata, Forestfire digitata, green and pink birdsnest all of which I have added around the Christmas holidays due to boxing day sale at Canada Corals. I would like to know if anybody had or has been using this product with noticeable differences in the before and after dosing this product on sps corals. Sorry about the long post but i felt it necessary to give detailed info about my system which would enable you guys to provide good advice. Thank you.


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you targeting on poor SPS PE and growth? Depending on your tank's situation, it works on the first day I added into my system, I can see better PE. Due to the fact that my tank was very low on nutrients. Now I keep adding 15ml per week into my 100G system with other feedings targeting SPS. All SPS has nice PE ever since.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

d6d said:


> Are you targeting on poor SPS PE and growth? Depending on your tank's situation, it works on the first day I added into my system, I can see better PE. Due to the fact that my tank was very low on nutrients. Now I keep adding 15ml per week into my 100G system with other feedings targeting SPS. All SPS has nice PE ever since.


Yes you are right as I have kept some SPS in the past but haven't seen any significant PE or growth as well as I also want to stay on top of the frags I have just added recently. The old frags of millepora have been in my system for I guess almost 6-8 mnths but again I just made some changes adding those 3 reactors to export nutrients. I see you add 15ml a week and your system is 100 G which means you are adding a little less than recommended (5ml per 25G) any reason?


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

I started with 5ml for the total system, then 10ml, 15, 20. Later reduced to 15ml because I also feed other things and I didn't notice any differences after reduce to 15ml. I've finished my 500ml, started on 1000ml bottle for a few months already.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to use the TLF acro power and switched to the KZ amino acids and noticed identical results. I prefer KZ products so I stuck to them and find them a bit cheaper.

why are you using so much filtration may I ask? Your po4 and no3 are 0 as you say so why are you running gfo, carbon, and biopellets? do you have a nuissance algae problem? If your noticing lack of growth, color, and polyp extension I would suspect your water is too clean versus needing amino acids. You need to have some nitrates and Phosphates for corals to live and grow and thrive. If your levels are in fact 0 for no3 and po4 I would take the bio pellets, gfo, and carbon offline and just run the tank and see where your levels sit.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> I used to use the TLF acro power and switched to the KZ amino acids and noticed identical results. I prefer KZ products so I stuck to them and find them a bit cheaper.
> 
> why are you using so much filtration may I ask? Your po4 and no3 are 0 as you say so why are you running gfo, carbon, and biopellets? do you have a nuissance algae problem? If your noticing lack of growth, color, and polyp extension I would suspect your water is too clean versus needing amino acids. You need to have some nitrates and Phosphates for corals to live and grow and thrive. If your levels are in fact 0 for no3 and po4 I would take the bio pellets, gfo, and carbon offline and just run the tank and see where your levels sit.


Hi NC
Thanks for your response and a good question. I started the Carbon only in December and use it occasionally only. My phosphate has always been around 0.08 and Nitrates around 20ppm as well as I saw hair algae here and there (Sighns of high nutrients). I think my nitrates is not an exact 0 but it's undetectable or under 20ppm on Salifert test kit. When I got the reactors running only then I saw a drop in my phosphate and nitrates values AND hair algae is gone as well. So I know the phosphate and Biopellet reactors are doing a good job. You are right you need little nutrients to have a healthy system and hence I feed my tank daily with 3-4 cubes of mysis/brine shrimp along with pellet food.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

d6d said:


> I started with 5ml for the total system, then 10ml, 15, 20. Later reduced to 15ml because I also feed other things and I didn't notice any differences after reduce to 15ml. I've finished my 500ml, started on 1000ml bottle for a few months already.


That makes sense than. What kind of filtration are u using?


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

I rely on overrated skimmer to do the job, vertex omega 150 for 100G system, in-sum refugium with chaeto(no good condition due to my low nitrate) . I changed my water change schedule to once in every 3 weeks and take offline the phosphate reactor. I am no longer interested into low or ultra low nutrients system. The target is to have Nitrate at 2 ppm, phosphate under 0.03. Occasionally I throw a mesh filter bag with some GFO into the sum if I need to lower PO4.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

d6d said:


> I rely on overrated skimmer to do the job, vertex omega 150 for 100G system, in-sum refugium with chaeto(no good condition due to my low nitrate) . I changed my water change schedule to once in every 3 weeks and take offline the phosphate reactor. I am no longer interested into low or ultra low nutrients system. The target is to have Nitrate at 2 ppm, phosphate under 0.03. Occasionally I throw a mesh filter bag with some GFO into the sum if I need to lower PO4.


Yes I agree a large size skimmer will help but over the years I have learnt tht GFO helps in keeping your phosphates in check. I run Rowaphos in my reactor which has done a great job. I also don't believe in keeping ultra low system as corals do need some nutrients to survive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> I used to use the TLF acro power and switched to the KZ amino acids and noticed identical results. I prefer KZ products so I stuck to them and find them a bit cheaper.


Which KZ amino acids in particular are you using?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

notclear said:


> Which KZ amino acids in particular are you using?


I am using AcroPower from TLF. I am dosing 20ml a week instead of 32ml just because I want to go slow. I did notice after the first dose as per recommendation (5ml per 25G) I saw my phosphate creep up to 0.08 and hence I toned it down. Only time will tell how this experience goes but will keep you guys posted...Thanks.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

notclear said:


> Which KZ amino acids in particular are you using?


Just the amino acids high concentrate. Not the LPS version. I alternate feedings of aminos one day and do coral Vitalizer the next.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes just the Amino acids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. I am using KZ products such as amino acids for LPS, coral virtualizer, Pohl's xtra concentrate, K-balance, and coral snow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

notclear said:


> Thanks. I am using KZ products such as amino acids for LPS, coral virtualizer, Pohl's xtra concentrate, K-balance, and coral snow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


wow but looking at your system you definetly need that many supplements. How are your parameters with all those supplements. I am still a newbie


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Alk 8, ca 450, po4 0.08 still trying to lower it, mg 1300.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I m not alone with a PO4 of 0.08 lol just kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

